# Foods - not so tasty



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey guys I just wanted to know of any foods that your Fish will not eat or prefer not to over other foods.

...well let me start. My P does not really go for flakes, but then again the widows have that gone before it gets a chance. then I have tried a piece of egg white cooked with nothing else other than the egg white, this is nutritous, but it didn't go for it.
... you have any foods they do not desire?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I know my rhom won't eat anything that is not alive, like beefheart, chicken heart. My caribe wasn't so fond over squid.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*What my reds like:*
- smelt
- salad shrimp
- redfish fillet
- salmon
- feeders (goldfish, minnows, tetras)
- flakes (when babies)
- blood worms/mosquito larvae (frozen cubes: when babies)

- tank plants......









*What they eat, but don't really like:*
- squid rings
- mussles
- octopus
- cod (falls apart in water: *DON'T* use!!!)
- algae pellets

*What they refuse to eat:*
- beef heart
- chicken


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

your reds wont eat beefheart at all, wow thats kinda weird, did you poisen it


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> your reds wont eat beefheart at all, wow thats kinda weird, did you poisen it


 No, I told them what I was actually feeding them


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

:laugh: I wounder if they would eat shark, i can get that cheep around here


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

reds will eat

whitebait
prawns
beef steak
algae pellets
cichlid pellets

reds will not eat

liver
trout
pleco (hopefully) :smile:


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

overbite said:


> reds will not eat
> 
> pleco (hopefully) :smile:


 Yep I hear you on that one :







:


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Currently feeding them

Salad shrimp
feeders
smelt
squid

When they were young I only feed them beefheart and guppies, but then after they hit around 3 inches they completly stopped eating beefheart and would not touch it.

Had no luck with

Different hearts, livers, and other organ meats. My lfs sells all kinds of wierd stuff. Was gonna try pig brains but it looked nasty as hell, and i couldn't imagine defrosting that in the microwave.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

my reds will refuse to eat only beefheart, bloodworms

what they do like

1) shrimp
 2) krill
3) silversides (frozen minows)
4) chicken
5) rosy's feeders


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't know what my Cariba doesn't like since i feed them only whith fish fillets daily and beef heart an shrimp from time to time.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Last time I tried beef heart about a year ago it was refused
they also dislike fish fillets


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

I only have one red for now, but I feed him white clouds (after a week of quarintine, of course). More expenive than goldfish/rosy reds, but a lot smaller too, since he's only about 3 inches long. I have also noticed that he loves TetraMin Sinking Variety Wafers. Funny seeing a red swimming around with what looks like a dinner plate stuck in his mouth. From what I read on the package, it's good for him too, so I'll keep feeding him those until he's big enough to take bigger feeders. As a side treat I get him standard shrimp from the local store (tiger shrimp). I tried beef heart with no luck, thawed it, dropped it in, and the pacus nibbled at it a little, but the red avoided it for the most part.


----------

